# GS agrees to deal for Damp, it's up to him now.



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

http://nypost.com/sports/knicks/25353.htm 

It's D-Day for Erick Dampier. 

The Warriors have accepted the Knicks' sign-and-trade offer of Nazr Mohammed and Othella Harrington, but before agreeing to sign with the Knicks, Dampier, the 7-foot free-agent center, has a meeting with the Hawks' brass today in Atlanta, sources said. 

The Knicks want Dampier to visit New York tomorrow before he makes his decision, which could come as soon as today, but Knicks president Isiah Thomas has had phone conversations with Dampier. The Knicks have offered Dampier six years starting at $9 million after Thomas met Saturday night in L.A. with agent Dan Fegan....


Golden State was pushing Nick Van Exel on the Knicks in a larger Dampier deal, but Isiah had scant interest. Van Exel is a point guard but can play shooting guard despite his lack of size. However, Chicago's Jamal Crawford is a much better fit — younger, bigger, improving. The Knicks will have to get lucky to be able to get both Dampier and Crawford in sign-and-trades, as Harrington, who wants out in a big way, was a key component to the Crawford talks because of his expiring contract.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Looks like he can choose between coming to a team looking to win their division or getting a few more bucks to finish his career wallowing in the gutter.

Welcome to NY Damp. Better play your a$$ off.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn, it looks like it's on to Vlade now. Is Nazr really worth this deal for GS? Anyways, NY is going to be pretty damn good.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

my god what are the warriors doing. sorry Chris, your a good ball player, but your a moron.


erick dampier to ny. but knowing the NY Post, hes a Hawk by tomorow. Whos Kerrys VP again huh Post?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Not to defend Mullin's other moves but I don't think this is all that bad a deal for GS.

First off Damp has requested a trade and can just walk, so GS has little power here. Second, seems the other offers to GS weren't so great. Third, Damp has only had one good year (this one), many others Nazr played him about even for much less money. Fourth, Damp has an early history of injuries. Fifth, they get a trade chip in Othella they can use elsewhere.

Hopefully they will look the fool in this and not us. 6 or 7 years is too long for my taste. We'll be paying him big money when he's 34, 35, 36. And something tells me he'll be an old 35.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

What does the Knick roster currently look like because of this deal? 

Rotation:

C - Erick Dampier/Dikembe Mutombo
PF - Kurt Thomas/Michael Sweetney
SF - Tim Thomas/Shandon Anderson/Trevor Ariza
SG - Allen Houston/Penny Hardaway
PG - Stephon Marbury/Frank Williams/Moochie Norris

You know judging from that team, I'm not saying that they will win a round in the playoffs, but if Isiah can make that deal for Crawford, this team will be very formidable. I think playing with Marbury and hopefully a healthy Houston will give Dampier a chance to get a lot of dunks. The Knicks first real center (worth a darn) since Ewing. Camby was Mr. Glass here, so I don't count him.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*hopefully he plays hard.*

If we get Damp, Isiah has to be mentioned for exec of the year because our team would be in the mix for a title.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

N E W 

Y O R:upset: K:sigh: 

P:heart: O:dead: S:sour: T


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

^I said that too but you can't lie on who agreed to what.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If we get Damp, Isiah has to be mentioned for exec of the year because our team would be in the mix for a title.



Hopefully all you IT bashers,and you know who you are,will finally calm down. And all you Van Horny supporters will finally realise that the Tim Thomas-Michael Doleac swap for Naz and Van Horn was a great trade:yes:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If Dampier plays like he played last year, the Knicks would definitely be the favorite to win the Atlantic, I'm not sure if they'd be in the hunt to win the Larry O'Brien trophy, though.

Getting Jamal Crawford would help things though, because of his ability to handle the ball and play off the ball, he'd work well alongside Marbury (especially if Marbury upped his off-ball game). Thing is though, if they get Crawford wouldn't Crawford have to start?

Also how close is Allan Houston to being able to contribute on a regular basis, this team needs all the shooters it can get.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> If Dampier plays like he played last year








If this deal happens what I quoted is a must, last year was Dampiers first breakout and consistent year if I remember correctly...If you get this deal done and he decide'z to play for two straight years for once then you get a steal. Otherwise, time will tell...I'm praying for the same w/ Mark Blount, hopefully no falloffs after a double double yeaR.....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

There is one comfort I take in the Dampier situation. It looks like Atlanta will be offering him more money than us. If he's only about the money he will reveal his intentions by going there, and we will be rid of him. But if he's truley more about competing and winning than money he will choose us. So long as that is his intention he's welcome here. He gets to show his heart before we shell out the bucks for him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> It looks like Atlanta will be offering him more money than us.



If he goes to Altlanta,the guy is a complete joke...Atlanta????
Are they planning on maxing him????

I am a litttle confused...What is his status??Unrestricted free agent??I would assume RFA,since GS is talking sign and trade.

Help??


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I am a litttle confused...What is his status??Unrestricted free agent??I would assume RFA,since GS is talking sign and trade.


He's an unrestricted free agent, sign and trades can be worked whenever one team has a player's bird rights and he wants to go to a team who can't afford him any other way.

Restricted free agents are basically guys coming off of their rookie contracts.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He's an unrestricted free agent, sign and trades can be worked whenever one team has a player's bird rights and he wants to go to a team who can't afford him any other way.


I see..thanks..

Wonder what Atlanta is going to offer him.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Didn't they already offer him 9 mil a year for 6 years?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Atlanta offered him 9 per fot 6 years??.I yhought that was what we offered him.they better bring more than that to the table


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I really hope Atlanta offers him more than us. If he's gonna come here I want it to be for something greater than money. I want to see him to turn down cash from a wasteland for an opportunity work his butt off and win. But if all he wants is the fattest check so he can slack his way to retirement I hope he takes it somewhere else.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Uh oh guys.. :uhoh: 

From ESPN.com...



> According to Aldridge, it is unlikely that Dampier would accept Atlanta's offer, which is approximately $1 million less per season than what the Knicks offered to him.


LINK


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

The trade is not the bad move for Mullin. Harrington only has one more year, then comes off. The bad move was signing Foyle for big money. He could have used that money to resign Dampier.

I really like this move for the Knicks. Nazr really proved to be small and overmatched last year.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i gotta say, lenny wilkens was a moron, but that inbounds play he made with the alley oop to nazr was great. he knew nazr was faster then most centers, and it worked every time. that play won us games. too bad we wont see it ever again. but watever, nazr sucked besides that.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

boooo I hope dampier goes to ATL. THis guy will never make it NY, he's too lazy, sure he average 12 12 last year, but he'll get you 18 points 17 rebounds 1 day, then score 8 ppg for the next 5.

Mullin decided to keep adonaly foyle for that ridiculous contract instead of giving that money to dampier, just goes to show me, Mullin doesnt think this guy will hack it.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*mullin is the one who can't hack it.*

Mullin also gave the entire MLE to Derek Fisher, a point guard who cant create his own shot nor shots for others. 

This doesn't seem like the smartest move by Isiah, but the game of basketball is a roll of dice. Might as well take the chance on him I say.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

small town guy who wont hack it in the mecca, i just hope he has a team option in the 4th yeah because i dont wanna be giving an old 37 year old has been 14 mill at that age


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Off RealGM's Wiretap:



> According to KGW8, a TV station in Portland, the Warriors and Blazers have agreed to swap Nick Van Exel for Dale Davis and Dan Dickau.





> If this deal does indeed go through, the biggest loser would be Erick Dampier, who was rumoured (by Peter Vescey)to be involved in a sign and trade deal that would send him (and his brand new 6 year, 71 million dollar contract) to New York for Nazr Mohammed and Othella Harrington. With Dale Davis on board, bringing in two more backup big men makes little sense for Golden State.


Looks like for those who were against bringing him here are in luck. Great luck for Atlanta.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i heard philly got in the damp sweepstakes offering Big Dog and somebody else to GS. 

doesnt that suck for us?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Big Dog??I can not see GS wanting him other than the fact he is an expiring contract..

I thought they loved Dalembert

I would rather keep Naz ans get Crawford if we have to sign Damp for 7 years


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well well well.. Figures NY would go after him.. He is one of the only overpayed, past him prime veterans that is still available.. 
Am I the only one that notices that he only put some sort of effort on the floor last season because it was his contract year? 
Keep throwing your money away Thomas!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Fortunetly that deal will not happen....

Looks Like JC is reality,maybe Rodney White


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Just leave the team as is. Jamal Crawford sucks anyway.


----------

